
Los Angeles unveils puny BMW electric police car - spking
http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2015/09/12/bmw-lapd-patrol-car/72139634/
======
hugh4
Police vehicles seem like one of the last things that should go electric,
because they get used around the clock.

